# Recommendations!?



## thedax (10 Feb 2015)

Hi Guys 
Has anyone tried the Titan TTB54SSW or the Axminster AWFS16 as I have given up trying to fix my draper so I'm looking for the best quality sub £100 if thats even possible


----------



## Chippygeoff (10 Feb 2015)

It is only my opinion but I would steer clear of both machines and save more mony and buy something decent, even something secondhand. With £100 you will only be able to buy frustration and disappointment.


----------



## ChrisR (10 Feb 2015)

I would second Geoff’s comments.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## bobman (10 Feb 2015)

you can't go wrong with a second hand delta


----------



## scrimper (10 Feb 2015)

Agree fully with Geoff and Chris.

If you want it for doing general woodwork for cutting curves etc then they would be fine but if you really want to do proper fretwork/scrollsaw work then look for a quality 2nd hand decent saw.


----------



## thedax (10 Feb 2015)

I would like to do something like this


----------



## Chippygeoff (10 Feb 2015)

I cannot see that being made on a scroll saw. You may be able to cut out the basic shape but I would imagine that it would also involve some wood turning and a high degree of skilled carving. Nice piece though.


----------



## Samfire (10 Feb 2015)

I purchased the book that showed how to make these shells with a scroll saw and found out that a bandsaw was also required. Much disappointment.
Sam


----------



## Claymore (10 Feb 2015)

There's a video on Youtube showing you how to make the shells......... he does use a scrollsaw but i think Sam's right that you may need a bandsaw too, they are lovely items and on my "To Do" list one day.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## thedax (10 Feb 2015)

yeah got the band saw already  my question is would a cheapy one do the job?!!? can't find a decent Delta anywhere in the UK.


----------



## PeteG (10 Feb 2015)

I watched a video recently on making shells and most of the work was carried out on the bandsaw with a lot of internal shaping using a Dremel type tool and sander. A bandsaw could have been used with the right blade to do the few cuts he made using a scroll saw. 

I too was in your position back in November when I didn't have the funds to buy a high end machine, and I won't take chances buying used machines when I don't know what I'm looking for or know enough
about them. Which as a beginner I didn't. A forum member recommended the Sealey SM1302 having used one for a couple of years himself, and as he's been scrolling for longer than I've been on the planet,
he's recommendation was good enough for me. Granted I've recently sold it after less than three months as I'm being treated for my birthday, otherwise I'd still have it and enjoy using it. I was beginning 
to reach the saws limits for internal cuts as the saws maximum cutting depth is 50mm, so a combination of wood thickness and width determined whether or not I could thread the blade from below. 
You'll notice on saws like the Excalibur the top arm lifts up and the Hegner has a blade slot in the table, which I assume is for internal cuts on larger pieces.

Depending up on how much you plan to use the saw I wouldn't right off the capabilities of budget saws, everything below I made using the Sealey and I've been really chuffed with the results.

















If you decide to have a look for a used Delta, there's one in Nottingham for £75.00 on Gumtree. http://www.gumtree.com/p/power-saws/del ... 1099602406


----------



## martinka (10 Feb 2015)

thedax":yosiuqwe said:


> yeah got the band saw already  my question is would a cheapy one do the job?!!? can't find a decent Delta anywhere in the UK.



There's a nice Delta 40-540 for sale, but due to a forum rule I am not allowed to link to the auction, though I am sure you can soon find it. The saw is in Hampshire, obviously a long way from Derbyshire, and Yorkshire too, or I'd be bidding on it, but you could arrange a courier if you won it.

Though I agree that a quality scroll saw makes a lot of difference, the fact is that a lot of really good work is turned out on cheap scroll saws, as has been shown many times on this forum. As long as you recognise cheap saws have limitations, and there are definitely models to avoid altogether, you can still enjoy using one. I would think any powered scroll saw is preferable to doing it by hand, and look at the work that was turned out by hand in Victorian times. As for making one of those shells, I think I would be more concerned about the amount of sanding needed than the sawing. :mrgreen:


----------



## thedax (11 Feb 2015)

first off wow Peterg really impressed with your work with a budget saw gives me some hope  Martinka I do a bit of carving so sanding is not too much of an issue. I saw the Delta but Hampshire a bit to far.


----------



## Claymore (11 Feb 2015)

Superb carving there! very realistic.
Not too sure how well any scroll saw would cut 50mm thick wood, maximum I have tried with oak was around 35 mm and external cuts were fine with a no7 blade but internal cuts tended to bend on corners and even with the blade tensioned as tight as possible the pieces had angled sides, also you would need to make sure your fingers don't get crushed under the saws arm, Personally for thick stuff i'd use my band saw.
Yesterday i used a No1 Pegas blade for cutting some 1" Beech and although slow going it worked great, later I was reading a Patrick Spielman book and he had a chart recommending number 9's for anything over 15mm lol all i can think is blades are better made nowadays?


----------



## martinka (12 Feb 2015)

Those dogs are amazing, especially the Staffie.


----------

